# Hot Smoked Salmon temp & time??



## jaysun

I've looked at numerous posts on this site, as well as other sites, and there doesn't appear to be any general concensus on the temp and time for hot smoking salmon.  I've seen smoker temps anywhere from 200*-225*.  Finished internal temps from 140* - 165*, and smoking times anywhere from 2 - 6 hours.  Any salmon experts out there that could help narrow down these ranges??


----------



## nitrousinfected

Have never smoked salmon and by no means am I an expert. But trout I normally do 225, and dont even concern myself with times or temps, when it's as flaky I think it should be,  its done.


----------



## pitrow

Sorry, I can't help much either. I usually go for Lox style smoked at about 155 degrees in the smoker. I've never used a temp probe on fish either, just by look and texture.


----------



## solar

I'm in the same boat, I've never smoked Salmon before, but I have grilled a ton of it.  Any temp around 225 should be good and check to see how flakey it is after a hour or so.  Rememeber that Salmon can be cooked to different internal temps depending on how you like it, but any internal temp over 145° is done in my book.


----------



## richtee

Like others said, it's a texture thing. When salmon flakes easily in the thicker parts, it's done. A temp probe won't reliably work, not enough meat, and you'll tear up a fillet trying it. Any smoking temp above 100 is considered a "hot" smoke...it's said. I do my salmon about 180 give or take 10. Took almost 3 hours last batch I did.


----------



## rob989_69

I just did one last week, it was about half a filet, roughly 2lbs I think. Maybe a little less, followed Erain's recipe for soaking and curing and then threw it on the smoke vault at about 225 for an hour. Turned out perfecto!


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Jason, I'm not a salmon "expert" but I've done some at home and at work(I was a chef). I would smoke at around 200* and when you reach in to check it and it is firm and tends to flake(crack)apart with a gentle touch it's done.IMHO. Hope this helps and keep on smoking!!!


----------



## jaysun

Thanks for the help.  Now I just need to get the fish to try this out.  Lake-Link is reporting good numbers of King's hitting off the piers in Sheboygan, WI (Lake Michigan) so looks like I'm headed out this weekend to get me a couple fresh ones.  I'm guessing a good sized brown trout would cook up the same way (do you brine them the same way), so hopefully I get the sampler basket of fish to try.


----------



## dangerdan

I've smoked my fair share of Salmon. I usually only smoke it in the cooler parts of the year to maintain otherwise hard to get temps, usually when the ambient temps range between 40 to 45ish. I have only used fridge for smoking fish as I think its easier to maintain those lower temps.

I like to start my salmon off low. Around 90 to 110 degrees smoking with an alder and apple mix. I'll smoke it say 8 to 10 hours then start to bring up my temp until the salmon starts to flake, holding my unit temp to about 150 or so. I maintain this temp until the fish holds firm but before it starts to get dry on the edges. 

in maintaining a cooler temp the meat will hold a nice pink color however it's cooked, not actually cold smoked as the temp is raised toward the end to cook the fish nicely.

Here is the brine I like to use.

_In a 5 gal bucket add: _
_3 gal. Distilled water_
_3 cups Morton’s Kosher Salt (2 cups for less salty)_
_1 cup white sugar_
_2 cups brown sugar _
_2 Tbls. Garlic Powder_
_1 lb. Honey_
_1/3 cup lime juice_
_1/4 cup soy sauce _
_1/4 cup Worchester Sauce_


----------



## redrobyn

Hey Colojohn, I would love some help. I'm a newbie to "real" smoking. I've done smoked salmon a bunch with a little chief (electric, no temp control - and have no idea what temp it cooks at, uses fine wood pieces and I just smoke until I like the texture). I just got a 40" masterbuilt propane smoker. I tried to follow Jeff Phillips recipe in his Smoking Meat cookbook for salmon - brined for 2 hrs, supposed to smoke for 4-5 hrs at 140 degrees. Problem is I couldn't get my smoker to stay that low, and on it's lowest setting it wanted to be around 180+. I tried cracking the door to bring down the temp, which I have no idea if that's ok to do or not. In any case, had big swings of temp as I tried to keep the temp down, difficulty getting much smoke, and took 5 hrs to get to 140 IT. In the end the outside of the salmon was dry/leathery - kinda like the skin of a hot dog - which is definitely not how I want it to turn out, and tasted kind of bland. 

I plan to go back to the brine I've used for the little chief, and brine over night for more flavor. Guess I'm wondering if it's worth fighting against the temp of my smoker, or just accept that it'll be at 180+, keep the door closed, and go for less time? Also, any opinions on having water in the water pan or not? I'm not looking for jerky smoked salmon, but want "appetizer" smoked salmon (ie moist smoked but a little harder/drier), and also to know how to do dinner smoked salmon and have it turn out moist but tasty. 

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## smokinadam

Red,  I have myself a propane as well and agree with the temp control.  Are you using a water pan at all? I'm assuming your vents are opened full.  I personally wouldn't open the door anymore than needed because your smokes leaves directly out it without having the opportunity to get to your meat.

My chicken breast get the exact same way as your salmon did.  Leather or hot dog casing outside and my girlfriend absolutely hates it.  I'll keep trying different ways to prevent it but have not found it yet.


----------



## baldrick

Redrobyn - I'm having the exact same dilemma with trying to keep temperature low enough. The recipe I was following today indicated a low temp of a 100 for two hours, then 140 for two, finished with 175 for two, but I found that challenging to say the least. I have a Masterbuilt cookmaster and have smoked salmon twice before with moderate success. Problem is, I didn't write anything down and my memory is unreliable. However, in each case I have used different salmon - first sockeye, then coho and now today a small pink that I brined overnight.  I think the temps then were considerably higher but as I was relying on the built in gauge I wasn't really sure. I do remember the last time i had a ton of the white gooey fat oozing out but I now have a dual probe thermometer (ET-733) and so have been trying to manage temps on the assumption that the thermometer is accurate, which I believe it is. But - I have the burner on the lowest setting, the vents fully open, water in the pan, and that wasn't enough so I did crack the door about an inch and managed to maintain some semblance of steady temp. But still, some wild fluctuation.

The other thing is that I have been doing this only a short while, tried pulled pork, chicken, beef previously, and in each case wrapped the wood chips in foil. In this case, and with temp so low, it was touch and go on combustion and so I wonder if I've missed out on some of the smoke clinging to that nice tacky pellicle early on before the pieces got a little drier. I'm currently 5 degrees away from a finish IT of 145 as I write this, and so will soon discover what went right and what went wrong!


----------



## oldeboone

Thanks for the detailed info, Dan. There is a good bunch of us out here who appreciate one who has had success sharing their knowledge with us. Most of us are here to learn. Don't let some HOT DOG step on your toes. Again, keep the info coming. Thanks again, Ernie


----------



## anastasia

Today I smoked a 2½ lb wild caught salmon that I brined for 7 hrs & cut into 3 pieces. 
It was fairly thick for a wild salmon at 1½" at its thickest part. 
I have a Cookshack Smoker. 
I believe the smoker (weather, etc) makes a huge difference in time for smoking anything but the Cookshack Smokers are electric, so it's a "set it & forget it-type" (love it!) & mine's in my garage. 
That being said, the internal temperature of any food should be consistent with any smoker or process. 
In my smoker, farmed, brined, salmon filets take 1 hour from fridge to unpreheated smoker set to 200 degrees. 
Wild salmon take slightly less time*, (usually because they are thinner & leaner) about 45 min at 200. 
*the wild salmon today took 1 hr, I believe because it was unusually thick for a wild salmon. 
Either way, my experience is that it's perfectly done at an internal temp of 126. This is what I measured today and it is very nice even at the tapered ends. 
Until today, I have not taken or known what the internal temp was but it certainly makes it easier & I will note that 126 in the center thickest part is perfect. 
I use a remote thermometer so I don't let heat out to check the temp. 
Hope this helps. There is nothing worse than spending $50 bucks on wild caught salmon only to over cook it & have dry fish! 













20140515_115729.jpg



__ anastasia
__ May 15, 2014


----------



## vikingbbq

For what it's worth, I eat a lot of salmon living here in Alaska. The cook depends on the type of salmon. I generally like to keep the temperature around 230. The best way I use to tell when the salmon is done properly is that it flakes and when I stick a knife into the flesh it is warm but NOT hot. Salmon will dry out in a hurry and readily takes in smoke. I like to smoke it over alder for 45 mins low and slow and then wrap with rub, lemon juice, grated ginger and clarified butter in foil OR searing it quickly with the same ingredients on a cast iron skillet. Personal preference here, but I also do not cook with the skin on. I also primarily cook with Red (sockeye) or Silver (coho) salmon. I prefer to bake Kings, and if I have fresh pinks they smoke fine, but are softer than the others. Red salmon have an almost shellfish taste to them while Silvers are more mellow.


----------



## bluewhisper

This was yesterday's smoke. No brine; sprinkled with Konriko Gulf Coast seasoning, dill salt, and black pepper. Smoked offset with briquettes, lump, and apple chunks. Cooked a bit on the hot and fast side, and they'd probably turn dry if left on too long, but they were moist and flaky with not too strong of a smoke flavor.

It was fun to tease Linda's son with a text message that said "smoked salmon" and nothing else.













salmon_fast.jpg



__ bluewhisper
__ May 24, 2014


----------



## safeman

Well I have been smoking mine on a yoder smoker at 150 degrees it normally takes about 3 hours sometimes a little more. I smoke it until it hits 140 to 150. When it hits about 130 degrees or so I glaze it and let it cook the rest of the way.


----------



## azbohunter

I am not an expert by any means but I have smoked quite a lot of salmon in the last several months.

I try to start out very low and increase temps as I go. I use a MES 30 with a PID and can control my temps and time extremely close witht he exception of the lowest setting when the ambient temps are pushing my desired temp in the smoker, then it is tough.

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:View>Normal</w:View>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:PunctuationKerning/>  <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>  <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>  <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>  <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>  <w:Compatibility>   <w:BreakWrappedTables/>   <w:SnapToGridInCell/>   <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>   <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>   <w:DontGrowAutofit/>  </w:Compatibility>  <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif]

100°-120°F for 1-2 hours, then increase to

140° for 2-4 hours, then increase to

175° for 1-2 hours to finish

I use a Maverick ET 732 and food probe and I take my fish off when the thickest piece reaches 145 IT.

Hope this helps.

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;mso-style-noshow:yes;mso-style-parent:"";mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;mso-para-margin:0in;mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:10.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-ansi-language:#0400;mso-fareast-language:#0400;mso-bidi-language:#0400;}</style><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:shapedefaults v:ext="edit" spidmax="1026"/></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:shapelayout v:ext="edit">  <o:idmap v:ext="edit" data="1"/> </o:shapelayout></xml><![endif]


----------



## checkitout guy

Hi depends on what you want.  We smoke at 225 in Bradley electric - I cut into serving size pieces and arrange on the rack.  For a moist salmon I bring it to an internal temp od 120 to 125 (about 25- 30 min.) and then let is rest for 15 Min before serving, it is tender moist and the salmon flavor is good and the smokey flavor is subtle but there for sure.  If I do a whole filet it may take 2 hours to bring it to the same temp. For dry preserved Salmon filet 6 to 8 hours internal temp probably 160.  But regardless our guest rave about that little electric smoker taste. Good luck and good eating too, Checkitoutguy


----------



## msuiceman

215 until temp hits 143-145 for me. It doesn't take long.


----------



## smokinadam

20150306_184356.jpg



__ smokinadam
__ Mar 6, 2015






The salmon I did tonight. Cooked at 180 for a hour then 225 until both went over 145° the smaller piece had more smoke flavor and I enjoyed that more but both were a hit with family members that dislike salmon but ate this. 

1/2 cup soy
1/2 cup water
1/2 cup brown sugar
2 t of garlic powder
1 t toasted onion powder
1 t of onion juice

Marinate for 5 hours then pull out pat dry with paper toweling and skin down on the grill (I use a cgp) skin didn't stick at all and came off it very easy.


----------



## slidetuba

Started my smoker at around 175, dropped it to 165, then turned off the gas and let the smoke finish the fish..  













image.jpg



__ slidetuba
__ Apr 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ slidetuba
__ Apr 3, 2015


----------



## smokinadam

Slidetuba said:


> Started my smoker at around 175, dropped it to 165, then turned off the gas and let the smoke finish the fish..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ slidetuba
> __ Apr 3, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ slidetuba
> __ Apr 3, 2015


nice looking! How long did you let it go for on 175?


----------



## slidetuba

About 45 minutes to an hour..


----------



## smokinadam

20150403_180758.jpg



__ smokinadam
__ Apr 3, 2015





 had to get some farm raised Atlantic at the store today and smoke it up. Taste as good as always even people that dislike salmon like it


----------



## brayhaven

What species of salmon is that (farm raised)? I've been getting some pink (wild) at Walmart.  Not bad, but not my favorite.  The salmon  run here in FL has been pretty sparse the last few years.. Must be that global warming ...

Not sure I'd associate with anyone who dislikes salmon


----------



## slidetuba

So, what I used was pretty simple..  My recipe is:
1 pound brown sugar
1/2 pound kosher salt

I went to make the cure and couldn't find the brown sugar,
So I made some..  I added 4 oz. by weight of molasses.  Buzzed it up in the food processor..  Put it on the salmon (it was Steelhead, BTW). Put the fish in a foodsaver bag and sealed it up..  Put it in the crisper drawer for about 14 hours.. Cleaned them off, patted dry, set out over night..  

My choir director, who spent 3 years in Alaska, wanted to know if I made some, how much I'd charge..  I told her I don't charge for church folks..


----------



## familyjuice

I'm no salmon expert either but, with some experimenting, I found out that if I use low temps like 225 the fat in the salmon seeps out fat(white stuff). Higher temps like 300 for 25 minutes still cooks it right without the fat seeping out.(I know short smoke)













IMG_4665 (1).jpg



__ familyjuice
__ Apr 14, 2015


----------



## mummel

Guys, whats the best amount of smoke hours flavor wise?  It seems like you can cook your salmon at whatever temp you want, for however long you want, until the internal temp hits 140F.  So you could technically be done in an hour or you could take 6.  But how much time is required for the salmon meat to take on enough smoke to be flavorful?  Is 1 hour enough?  TY. 

PS.  I tried to follow these instructions:


----------



## mr t 59874

mummel said:


> Guys, whats the best amount of smoke hours flavor wise?  It seems like you can cook your salmon at whatever temp you want, for however long you want, until the internal temp hits 140F.  So you could technically be done in an hour or you could take 6.  But how much time is required for the salmon meat to take on enough smoke to be flavorful?  Is 1 hour enough?  TY.


As with anything smoked, it depends on the color and density of the smoke along with what you prefer in flavor.  Only you know those things.  Keep good notes, experience, will be your best teacher.

Tom


----------



## mummel

Mr T 59874 said:


> As with anything smoked, it depends on the color and density of the smoke along with what you prefer in flavor.  Only you know those things.  Keep good notes, experience, will be your best teacher.
> 
> Tom


Thats a good point.  I guess I'll just have to get smoking away and figure it out.


----------



## mr t 59874

mummel said:


> Thats a good point.  I guess I'll just have to get smoking away and figure it out.


Sounds good.  The following was made to help those interested, identify smoke in their notes and threads or post.  Smoke Color Chart

Enjoy your fish,

Tom


----------



## supermailbag

Wow, am I glad I looked at this forum before I smoked my fish!  All the recipes online that I found said to smoke fish anywhere from 5-8 hrs.  After reading this thread, I checked it at 1 hr. And it was perfect!


----------



## 3montes

I dry brine mine in brown sugar salt and other spices. Brine overnight then rinse well under cold water. Pat dry then put on racks to air dry in fridge or room temp until you get the pellicle formed. Then into the smoker. I usually go between 130 and 150. Times vary beteen 3 to 5 hours. When firm to the touch but a little pressure breaks it apart and flakes it's done.













100_0298.jpg



__ 3montes
__ Mar 21, 2016


----------



## murraysmokin

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122931/mr-ts-smoked-salmon-from-go-to-show-w-q-view

This has helped me get great salmon results.


----------



## SonnyE

I did a batch of frozen Costco Salmon portions yesterday. Since I'm experimenting with new ways, this was a batch with a cup of brown sugar, and 1/2 cup of salt, dry brined (makes it's own juice) for ~15 hours in the fridge. (The mixture didn't all dissolve. Too much? )
Smoked for 4 hours with Alder. (temp ~ 100-110) (12 Bradley pucks) (I like mine over smoked. Kinda on the dark side of MT's scale.)
Then turned on my big element and headed for the finish line.
Probe 1 was the biggest (Thickest) piece, Probe 2 was the chamber.
Chamber slowly climbed to 220, and the Salmon got to 144.6.
I did the flake test, and called it good. Mumm! as our 21 month old Grand Daughter sez.
This old dog is trying to learn some new tricks, and that's what brought me here. Thank You!

I know lots of folks thumb their noses at 'plastic salmon' as I call it. But for me, I like the bag of flash frozen, portion sized chunks in the 3 pound mystery bag. It's worked good for my tastes. It said 6 pieces, but there were 7.
Sez it's Atlantic Farm raised product of Chile. For what I do with it, it seems more convenient than the fresh filets. And it always has tasted better, no 'fishy' smell.
That's my story, and I'm stickin-toit.


----------

